# Hottest Woman in the world right now?



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Is Lava considered a woman? Cuz, oh baby she can burn!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Brooklyn Decker.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> Is Lava considered a woman? Cuz, oh baby she can burn!


Lava has my vote!


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Mila Kunis. No contest.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Tori Black


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Gross, dude.

- MD


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


>


Not sure if you're serious because she's Gross. Who is that?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr.English said:


> Not sure if you're serious because she's Gross. Who is that?


A British actress named Felicity Jones. Opinions are opinions but I think she's ten times better looking than the generic Cheryl Cole. There is nothing remotely sexy about a woman who can't sing, has no rhythm and looks like an attractive, one in a thousand hairdresser.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Her mouth is fucked up lol. And her eyes are gigantic.

But yeah, I don't find Cheryl Cole that attractive, either.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tie between...

Lindsay Hayward










Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Lee-Ann Liebenberg









or this chick


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Easy.....










Minka Kelly FTW!!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Kim Kardashian. She is absolutely flawless to me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The girl in my sig, now I will quickly leave before the usual people people attack me. :avit:


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The girl in my sig, now I will quickly leave before the usual people people attack me. :avit:


I see you sig all over the place and I've got one question, who the hell is she?!


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

RockCold said:


> I see you sig all over the place and I've got one question, who the hell is she?!


Gonna take a wild guess, and say that she's KARLA LOPEZ, THE HOTTEST MODEL ALIVE.

Minka Kelly has my vote. Photo was already posted.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The girl in my sig, now I will quickly leave before the usual people people attack me. :avit:


Hey you know that gif you had in your sig with her in the pool. What video was that from? I can't seem to find it :S

HARDCORE CHAMP! COME AT ME BRO!
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/518131-hardcore-title-game-18.html


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

some pretty underwhelming choices made by a lot of you


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

some girl walking down the street none of us have ever seen


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Teh Hawt one of course. Yoshihiro Takayama!











Adriana Lima comes in second.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Shit, how could I forget Takayama?


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Blake Lively.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Probably some chick who's not a celeb, pornstar, or model. There are quite a few beautiful ones who aren't any of these.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

CHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLECHERYLCOLE

Just ungodly fit.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The girl in my sig, now I will quickly leave before the usual people people attack me. :avit:


How old is she like 13 or something?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The girl in my sig, now I will quickly leave before the usual people people attack me. :avit:


Who's the 12 year old with implants?

Anywho, my choice would be good ole Petra.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao WTF is going on in the first page.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Simply...amazing said:


>


We have a winner.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The girl in my sig, now I will quickly leave before the usual people people attack me. :avit:


I think Chris Hansen wants you to take a seat...


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

knapman22 said:


> Tie between...
> 
> Lindsay Hayward
> 
> ...


I also say Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BAR > all.



WCW Rules said:


> Probably some chick who's not a celeb, pornstar, or model. There are quite a few beautiful ones who aren't any of these.





i$e said:


> some girl walking down the street none of us have ever seen


Though ^these are probably true.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

I don’t see ‘cute’ and ‘hot/sexy' as being the same. They are apples and oranges. For example, I’ve always thought Winona Ryder was the cutest/prettiest girl in the entertainment industry, but she doesn’t excite me sexually.

My answer to the title of this thread is Tory Lane. I can’t post what you need to see.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree w/ TKOK.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

*Kate Upton*


----------



## Isaias4u2nv (Apr 12, 2005)

This is to easy! Scarlett Johansson!


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

/thread, because it's Susan Coffey.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Maria Kirilenko is a big favorite of mine...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^maybe one of the hottest tennis players in the world but not overall.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Hate to say it but it's all a matter of taste, that is why I most of the time tend to steer away from these threads, they never end because there is not one real . One might like this color hear while the other the opposite.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Isaias4u2nv said:


> This is to easy! Scarlett Johansson!


Forgot her, she purty. A


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Johansson is the truth.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Blake Lively.


This.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

kate upton.

the end.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Found it impossible to choose









Dont ask me why I just think Jennifer aniston is class









Cheryl Cole









Eva Longoria


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Possibly every model that's in the Victoria's Secret Fashion Show


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anyone not named Layla yet? :O


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Giggity


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Has anyone not named Layla yet? :O


lots of people haven't named layla yet


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

What's wrong with you guys??? Layla is the hottest thing alive right dere


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> What's wrong with you guys??? Layla is the hottest thing alive right dere


Her face is hideous.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Kate Upton wins btw


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Jewel Staite...yep.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Emma Watson (with long hair)


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


Fuck that pick, Amber Heard 4 the win.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

This thread can't go on without GEMMA ATKINSON.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Miranda Kerr


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

JoeRulz said:


>


Dude. I _never_ thought someone else on here thought Gwen was as beautiful as I did. Agreed.

I loved her pink hair...



















I wish she'd bring that back.

Anyway, it'd either be Gwen or this lovely woman...


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Adriana Lima


----------



## Sledge. (Feb 5, 2005)

A lot of weird mouths in this thread.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Keeley Hazell*, 100% real.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

What are you lot talking about? It's clearly Natalie Portman


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Well imo its my fiancée and no -__- I won't post pics of her lol


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

soxfan93 said:


> Mila Kunis. No contest.


Shut up Meg..... 


anyways....

It's Either Kat Dennings (She plays Darcy in Thor)











or 

Natalie Portman


----------



## tbwinsbo6 (Jul 24, 2008)

Jethro said:


> *Keeley Hazell*, 100% real.


Her bigger than needed tits actually kinda ruin her face and body.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Has anyone not named Layla yet? :O


how anyone can think a wwe diva is the hottest woman in the world makes me really wonder


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll have to go with Susan Coffey. She's so fucking hot, and I'm a girl.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kayden Kross is pretty fucking hot.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Isn't she a porn star? As far as pornstars go Eva Angelina is really hot. Buuut then you pan down and see she has massive beef curtains and that's where I tap out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kayden Kross? Yeah.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

GD said:


> how anyone can think a wwe diva is the hottest woman in the world makes me really wonder


You lost me. Not that I think Layla is hot, but my top 10/25/50/whatever would be all pornstars, sprinkled with a couple of wrestling chicks.



Walls said:


> Isn't she a porn star? As far as pornstars go Eva Angelina is really hot. Buuut then you pan down and see she has massive beef curtains and that's where I tap out.


Isn’t that her best feature?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Really ,no one said Katy Perry ?Perfect mix of being cute and sexy as hell.









LVE is just awesome too.









Kaya wins it for me though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> You lost me. Not that I think Layla is hot, but my top 10/25/50/whatever would be all pornstars, sprinkled with a couple of wrestling chicks.
> 
> *Isn’t that her best feature?*


Not to me, no. I hate really lippy vaginas. It's always disappointing to me when a chick is really hot and has a nice body, like Eva, and then you see she's got a wizard's sleeve down there.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Walls said:


> Not to me, no. I hate really lippy vaginas. It's always disappointing to me when a chick is really hot and has a nice body, like Eva, and then you see she's got a wizard's sleeve down there.


Fair enough. No ‘pussy with character’ for you.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> Fair enough. No ‘pussy with character’ for you.


Pussy doesn't need to have character, it's good enough already. We don't need to get all crazy with the curtains.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cheryl Cole is so fucking overrated, just like Megan Fox, and Katy Perry.

It's virtually impossible to pick just one. But this girl is always up there,
She is beautiful, gorgeous, adorable, sexy, and hot all rolled into one.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah but that's not she looks like right now. So not her.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

BobLoblaw said:


> Yeah but that's not she looks like right now. So not her.


She does look like that, she's cut her hair yeah, but it's still her face. She's still more beautiful than everyone when looking like this -


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

She looks fucking terrible with that **** cut.

I'll admit with long hair she is really pretty but that hair is fucking atrocious.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Walls said:


> She looks fucking terrible with that **** cut.
> 
> I'll admit with long hair she is really pretty but that hair is fucking atrocious.


Fair enough, I have a thing for short ish hair, part of the reason Winona Ryder is a goddess in my book haha.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I've never liked short haired girls, unless your like Halle Berry,only chick who could be smoking hot with short hair.

Emma Watson is pretty cute though, just adds to the reasons i watch Harry Potter.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> She does look like that, she's cut her hair yeah, but it's still her face. She's still more beautiful than everyone when looking like this -


she looks like a man


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

Adriana Lima wouldn't be so bad if every fucking picture I've ever seen of her weren't obviously shopped and brushed all to hell. Maybe I'm just seeing bad pictures is all.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Emma Watson looks alright with short hair, she is cute enough to pull it off but much prefer her with longer hair.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Emma Watson looks alright with short hair, she is cute enough to pull it off but much prefer her with longer hair.


Agreed.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

A couple who haven't been mentioned:

Candice Swanpoel










Eva Mendes is off the charts










But Adriana Lima is just unbelievable










And ofcourse all these have been shopped, just like any promos shots of any of the chicks in this thread. But they would still be gorgeous in real life too.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Fair enough, I have a thing for short ish hair, part of the reason Winona Ryder is a goddess in my book haha.


 I’ll support you on this. With that haircut, Emma Watson went from looking like a dorky teenager to looking like an elegant, fashionable woman. It’s a great cut.


----------



## Mapsspam (May 10, 2011)

Sarah Michelle Galler was good in Cruel Intentions... But she's still good looking!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

JakeC_91 said:


> Shut up Meg.....
> 
> 
> anyways....
> ...


ah hahahahaha no chance in hell


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Kat Dennings has a perfect rack on her, I gotta give her that. Those who were fortunate to see it before she had the pictures taken down will verify this with me.

Not that it really matters that she had the pics taken down, I'm sure they are still everywhere.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I've only seen her in that Nick and Nora film, I'm seeing Thor on Thursday and maybe she looks better in that. I don't think any girl looks good with short hair, not even Emma Watson. I was going to make a picture of Lights with short hair for Hiplop but I can't be bothered.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Lights has a really nice face but she is too skinny for my liking.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

This girl is absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for the picture, Oh Lymping Hero!


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

It needs more porn stars.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Walls said:


> Kat Dennings has a perfect rack on her, I gotta give her that. Those who were fortunate to see it before she had the pictures taken down will verify this with me.
> 
> Not that it really matters that she had the pics taken down, I'm sure they are still everywhere.


I can't remember how big her boobs were in Nick and Nora, but in Thor they were all i payed attention to for a couple seconds.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

~TKOK~ said:


> I can't remember how big her boobs were in Nick and Nora, but in Thor they were all i payed attention to for a couple seconds.


She had some personal pics leak awhile back and you can see her boobs. They are fan-fucking-tastic. Perfect, really.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yep i checked those out. She's gets a thumbs up.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:agree:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Never seen her before, who is she?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

A transsexual.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Then that's probably why I've never seen it before.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

haribo said:


> A transsexual.


Is that really?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kinda looks like the Pink Power Ranger.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walls said:


> Then that's probably why I've never seen it before.


LOLOLOLOLOL. Walls is funny.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL. Walls is funny.


Hey dude, where did you get that gif of Karla Lopez that you had in your sig a while back where she's fixing her rack in the swimming pool? Just curious :3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

From my desktop, I make them myself. As for the vid I made it from, I don't know if we are allowed to send download links. She is a extremely underrated model, which really sucks because she is the hottest.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Rated R™ said:


> Is that really?


Yep. Nice ass though.

:sad:


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Kirsten Dunst is beautiful to me but I can see how she wouldn't be everyones type.










Josie Maran <3


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

:agree:


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

tbwinsbo6 said:


> Her bigger than needed tits actually kinda ruin her face and body.


QFT! I don't understand why everything has to be supersized these days!


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

double submit post, site acting up I guess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hiplop said:


> she looks like a man


you must get all the girls hiplop


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rated R™ said:


> Is that really?


I thought that too. That person is rather convincing. That's a Vegas story, right there.


----------



## zeemo supremo (Feb 18, 2013)

katrina bowden.


----------

